# Where's the white stuff?



## JamesMoorhead (Dec 11, 2011)

So just wondering where all the snow is. We are all getting a little antsy here- and looks like a green Christmas again. 

Anybody think we will get any snow before the new year?

We need to start using these plow, or get the lawn mowers out again Thumbs Up 

Has anybody in West Michigan Plowed yet this season?


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Found it.

All you have to do is go view any video on Youtube and click the little snowflake.


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

man IKR where is it


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I wish all the rain we've had in Ohio was snow. I haven't even put my plowon for a dry run yet since its been so warm


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

If you ask "where's the white stuff" to the right people around here, you'll get something else.


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

Here in Western New York, we are almost certainly looking at the least amount of snow for a december on record.........craaaaazzzzyyyyy cause last year was snowiest on record. We have had 2 or 3 dustings, thats it. Past 4 years over 45 inches in december alone.


----------



## JamesMoorhead (Dec 11, 2011)

show-n-go;1388926 said:


> I wish all the rain we've had in Ohio was snow. I haven't even put my plowon for a dry run yet since its been so warm


Same here- we have had a ton of rain, but its still about 40 degrees out- so that does us no good:realmad:


----------



## JamesMoorhead (Dec 11, 2011)

Banksy;1388939 said:


> If you ask "where's the white stuff" to the right people around here, you'll get something else.


lol- good point- maybe I should rethink the wording


----------



## JamesMoorhead (Dec 11, 2011)

fairwaymowing;1388949 said:


> Here in Western New York, we are almost certainly looking at the least amount of snow for a december on record.........craaaaazzzzyyyyy cause last year was snowiest on record. We have had 2 or 3 dustings, thats it. Past 4 years over 45 inches in december alone.


Yeah, I can't remember the last green Christmas we had in Michigan. People tell me about 2-3 years ago it was like this, but I wasn't living here in Michigan- so I somehow missed the only one. It would be great to wake up on Christmas and find snow outside... I would be as happy as a kid!


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

I have all contracts and I'm LOVING this no snow thing. This time last year put in 15 trips already.


----------

